# What livestock is good for a beginner?



## hikerfrog99 (Feb 4, 2014)

I have chickens but I would like other livestock. I have thought and researched alot but I would like to hear from others who work with all livestock hands on. I have over an acre of fenced land but want an affectionate animal. What would you recommend?


----------



## Support (Feb 4, 2014)

You can probably start with goats.

Goats do go well with chickens.


----------



## hikerfrog99 (Feb 4, 2014)

I've thought of that. My fence is only 4 ft high though. How can I


Support said:


> You can probably start with goats.
> 
> Goats do go well with chickens.


 
keep them from escaping?


----------



## AshleyFishy (Feb 4, 2014)

Could always put a hot wire on the top. Or just get nigerian or pygmy goats. My fence is I think 4 1/2 foot and it keeps big goats just fine.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 4, 2014)

We have Nigerians, Lamancha, Kiko's and New Zealands.... none go over our fencing that is 4 feet high and some live in hotwire tape fencing only.

Goats are very affectionate. Smaller goats like Nigies are easier on the land, easy to handle and manage, eat far less than their bigger kin. 
Goats are very "dog- like" and like their people will follow you and love you.


----------



## hikerfrog99 (Feb 4, 2014)

This is great..Thank all of you for helping me make this decision!!


----------



## Support (Feb 4, 2014)

Great! Glad that we are helping you!


----------



## Womwotai (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm in a similar situation.  Kept poultry for years but only this year added sheep and goats.  Personally, I find the sheep the "easiest" (per the subject line of your post).  They don't challenge the fencing, they don't try to escape and if they accidentally find themselves on the other side of the fence to their buddies, they try to find a way back IN, versus reveling in their freedom.  They are such easy keepers that I bought 40lb lambs and in 6 months, they weighed 110lb just on pasture grasses.  We hayed our pasture with the idea that our portion of the hay would over-winter them, but they prefer to graze and only eat the hay when the ground is snow covered as it is right now (so we will end up with left over hay by the end of the winter).

The goats are, as others have said, more like dogs in that they seek me out and follow me around and want my attention.  Read: always in my way.  They walk in front of me and trip me, and the billy jumps up and puts his hooves on my chest (like a dog) to get attention.  He has learned the phrase "Get Down!" and responds immediately.  He also tried to "play" with me like he would play with another billy and I had to really go after him to get him to respect me.  The past few weeks he hasn't tried that and has actually behaved quite respectfully.

In the end, it really depends what you are looking for.  Based on my experience, sheep are easiest.  But in your later posts you mentioned also wanting an animal that is affectionate and in that case you might prefer goats.


----------



## hilarie (Feb 4, 2014)

I've owned dogs and I've owned goats and about 20 other species in between, and I always refer to my goats as big, unruly dogs who, the moment I enter their pen, begin pestering me with questions:  Hi!  Got any lunch?  Can I borrow your cellphone?  Can we go for a ride in the truck?  Want to play monopoly? Have any gloves you're not using? I'll remove all your labels and pocket flaps if you want (nomnomnomnom....)


----------



## hikerfrog99 (Feb 4, 2014)

hilarie said:


> I've owned dogs and I've owned goats and about 20 other species in between, and I always refer to my goats as big, unruly dogs who, the moment I enter their pen, begin pestering me with questions:  Hi!  Got any lunch?  Can I borrow your cellphone?  Can we go for a ride in the truck?  Want to play monopoly? Have any gloves you're not using? I'll remove all your labels and pocket flaps if you want (nomnomnomnom....)


 wow I'm speechless lol


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 4, 2014)

I really think it depends more on the breed and how they are raised. 
I have 2 sheep and they are a primitive breed (Jacobs)... easy keepers yes... but not affectionate. I want animals I can hug on and love on that want to be with me.... truth is most sheep are not that way. Not saying all aren't just not most. Most sheep are ok with a pat on the face... 

Goats can be obnoxious if you let them be that way. Our goats are friendly, will come say hi, some are more loving than others but they do get their attention and  then walk away. The only time they trip us up, as with our sheep too, is when bringing in their daily ration of feed.  

I like the Nigies for pets best. Out of full size dairy goats... the Lamancha. Lamanchas are very quiet yet very smart. I cannot stand screaming goats. Nubians may be pretty but I just hate how loud they are. We also have Kiko meat goats... they are given a lot of attention and they are easy keepers and very sweet... not "feral" at all as they are often described. 

Whether sheep or goats I would recommend starting out with baabies. You can raise them the way you want them.


----------



## hikerfrog99 (Feb 4, 2014)

I have considered donkeys too. Any animal I decide to get it will be a baby and bought as 2 together. I am a mom of homeschooled children and I am home a majority of the time and love to sit outside with my dog and enjoy my chickens.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 4, 2014)

I would suggest visiting lots of farms and seeing what you click with.

@purplequeenvt  can really give some great advice on breeds of sheep you may like. She is a sheople! 

I am clearly a goatie! 

I do try to remember however we all like different things and what works for me isn't always what works for someone else. If I had one of PQvt sheep or Bonbeans sheep I think I would like sheep better than what I do. 

Most of the time a person is either a sheople or a goatie though. 

..and here of course on BYH it is an ongoing battle for us goaties to keep you from going to the dark side  of sheep. 
Of course the sheoples will tell you that goats are the dark side.


----------



## AshleyFishy (Feb 4, 2014)

My goats have always been more enjoyable than any dog I've had.


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 4, 2014)

Sheeeeeeeep.

I have several bottle baby ewes who love to just walk around behind you...They don't need to be the center of your whole world they just want to be in your proximity.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 4, 2014)

Goats


----------



## hikerfrog99 (Feb 5, 2014)

BrownSheep said:


> Sheeeeeeeep.
> 
> I have several bottle baby ewes who love to just walk around behind you...They don't need to be the center of your whole world they just want to be in your proximity.


 After a talk with my husband he has decided sheep as well!!!!!! Love it lol


----------



## Womwotai (Feb 5, 2014)

Yay!  One step closer.  Now all you need to do is decide on a breed.  Again, sheep come in a variety of functions.  We wanted to raise ours for meat and didn't want to have to learn to shear or find someone to do it for us so we got hair sheep that are also meat breeds.  Prior to deciding to raise sheep, I had never seen them in our area and was fully prepared to have to drive to get them.  But I joined a farm swap group on Facebook and started scouring Craigslist and they started coming out of the wood work.  Now I have a small network of people in my area I know are raising sheep and it is nice to have them as a resource.


----------



## hikerfrog99 (Feb 5, 2014)

Yes yay! Closer...Ok so hair breed... I live in the upstate of SC. Also I am keeping them as an addition to my hobby farm so it will not matter if they are a meat breed Hough my hubby will beg to differ as he would love to breed them. Again thank all of you for your advice and help. It is making this difficult decision so much easier to make as the responses continue!


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 5, 2014)

Visit lots of farms if you can.


----------



## Bossroo (Feb 5, 2014)

SHEEP !!!         I wouldn't recommend that anyone use ANY barnyard animal as a pet  , especially one that is quite large and can very easily kill, maim or just plain hurt you , your child, or a visitor by just plain trying to get someone's attention or  on purpose.     All barnyard animals are there for the express purpose to provide their owner with food and/ or livelyhood.  One should provide all farm animals with great husbandry care, and enjoy them , but do NOT make them a pet. Puppies and kittens can be your pets.       PS.  Donkeys are quite obnocktous , stubborn  and VERY LOUD especially before sunrise and/or breakfast.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 5, 2014)

@Bossroo does make a good point.... although most of us do consider our livestock also our pets there really does need to be an understanding that they are livestock.  Mean aggressive animals should go in the freezer and never resold. Also be prepared to make tough decisions of knowing when to put an animal down. If you cannot slaughter or even stomach the thought of having to, then honestly you may want to rethink getting  livestock.  
Not something many people talk about but it is a growing concern... many are not quite prepared for "farm-life" and those realities.


----------



## hikerfrog99 (Feb 5, 2014)

Yes yay! Closer...Ok so hair breed... I live in the upstate of SC. Also I am keeping them as an addition to my hobby farm so it will not matter if they are a meat breed Hough my hubby will beg to differ as he would love to breed them. Again thank all of you for your advice and help. It is making this difficult decision so much easier to make as the responses continue!


Southern by choice said:


> @Bossroo does make a good point.... although most of us do consider our livestock also our pets there really does need to be an understanding that they are livestock.  Mean aggressive animals should go in the freezer and never resold. Also be prepared to make tough decisions of knowing when to put an animal down. If you cannot slaughter or even stomach the thought of having to, then honestly you may want to rethink getting  livestock.
> Not something many people talk about but it is a growing concern... many are not quite prepared for "farm-life" and those realities.


 My chickens are used for their eggs but also provide me with affection. So I am sorry if anyone has been offended by my "pet" response. Its funny though as alot of people who have responded prior have also considered their livestock as such.


----------



## hikerfrog99 (Feb 5, 2014)

hikerfrog99 said:


> Yes yay! Closer...Ok so hair breed... I live in the upstate of SC. Also I am keeping them as an addition to my hobby farm so it will not matter if they are a meat breed Hough my hubby will beg to differ as he would love to breed them. Again thank all of you for your advice and help. It is making this difficult decision so much easier to make as the responses continue!
> 
> My chickens are used for their eggs but also provide me with affection. So I am sorry if anyone has been offended by my "pet" response. Its funny though as alot of people who have responded prior have also considered their livestock as such.


 If then my husband used to raise cows. Then I can use it for milk and cheese. I was considering all options.


----------



## hikerfrog99 (Feb 5, 2014)

I also stated HOBBY FARMING as this is what I have. It is not for business purposes. That is why I asked what livestock would be best. I feel insulted now


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 5, 2014)

LOL....no way offended and hopefully you weren't either 
 Our meat, dairy goats, sheep, chickens, ducks, turkeys.... although all livestock, they are well loved and seen also as pets. They are near and dear to our hearts.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 5, 2014)

Ohhhh pleeeease don't be! We all love what we do, and this is a really great group! Sometimes throwing things out there can be interpreted wrong. 
Most of us have small hobby farms used for our families and not for production. Our goats know their names and are super loving but when we bring a bucket of feed watch out! Horns can get you! It isn't the goats being mean it's just being goats happy about feed. Then they start pushing and shoving they aren't thinking oops be careful or I could get "mommy".  I think that is the gist of the original post by Bossroo, at the end of the day they really are not domesticated pets but livestock. For some this can come as a shock when they raise up a ram lamb and have loved it and cared for it and that same adorable ram lamb is ready to kill you.  
I wouldn't trade anything for my sweet lovable goats or my poultry... my sheep   make me an offer.


----------



## hikerfrog99 (Feb 5, 2014)

I mean my husband has raised many livestock animals in central America but I know raising livestock here is different. He wanted a cow but I didn't feel my land was large enough. It is about 2.25 acres where about 1.5 will be used for the livestock. Thank you Southern


----------



## hikerfrog99 (Feb 5, 2014)

Bossroo said:


> SHEEP !!!         I wouldn't recommend that anyone use ANY barnyard animal as a pet  , especially one that is quite large and can very easily kill, maim or just plain hurt you , your child, or a visitor by just plain trying to get someone's attention or  on purpose.     All barnyard animals are there for the express purpose to provide their owner with food and/ or livelyhood.  One should provide all farm animals with great husbandry care, and enjoy them , but do NOT make them a pet. Puppies and kittens can be your pets.       PS.  Donkeys are quite obnocktous , stubborn  and VERY LOUD especially before sunrise and/or breakfast.


 
Ok well I have chickens to provide my family eggs. A dog and a bird. I love them all. So if I use it as true livestock only we want milk. So are you suggesting we get nothing then?


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 5, 2014)

I know you probably are asking Bossroo the question in your last post... but I'd like to add something.

Often people like some small goats or sheep to keep down brush or help mow the grass so to speak. There is NOTHING wrong with that and these animals are such great company! I have a doe that is a Nigerian Dwarf... she is sweet not all in your business all the time and we LOVE her... she is a low producing (milk) goat that generally has singles. I go back and forth about selling her... honestly I need higher production... she would make a great pet and would be good if someone wanted too have a little milk but doesn't necessarily care one way or another. So why is she still here??? Because we really love her and are very attached we would want her to go to a "more pet-like" home, but also a forever home.  We also have a goat that is completely infertile, made it through listeria, is a bit wobbly from it ... where is she? In our field.  Yep... the forever "pet".   Each person makes their own personal decisions reguarding these issues. I hatched 100's of chicks every year... only people want pullets not cockerels... so we raise them up with great care, free ranged, quality feed, always respected but at 16 weeks we slaughter and fill our freezer. Some ask how we can do it. I guess because we know what our animals eat, know they have had a good life, ans we know we slaughter humanely.

I am excited that you will be venturing in to another area of farming. Hopefully you will keep us posted on your journey!


----------



## Womwotai (Feb 5, 2014)

HikerFrog, please don't be offended.  I think everyone here is doing it because they get pleasure in some way from their animals and/or farm in addition to any other purpose the livestock may have.  I think BossRoo only wanted to be sure you are aware that barnyard animals CAN harm you in ways that domestic pets usually can not.

I personally do pretty much think of my livestock as just that.  They don't get named and each species was selected specifically for what they can provide for me - food.  That is not to say I don't get enormous pleasure from them.  Just yesterday I went to stand in the sheep/goat shelter for an hour in a blowing snow-storm that piled up drifts several feet high in places, watching the sheep and goats contentedly munching on their hay.  Because watching them gives me pleasure.

I have friends who think of their animals as their children.  They refer to themselves as "Mommy" and "Daddy" and their multiple animals will be referred to as "brother" or "sister" in reference to each other.  They live in the house and wear people clothes and get people food treats.  Most of all, their every interaction is interpreted as if they ARE people and while I respect each person's right to raise their animals as they wish (as long as no cruelty or neglect is involved), it is only the latter that I believe is a mistake.  For example, a chicken doesn't run to you because it loves you - it's little brain isn't even capable of that emotion.  It runs to you because it has learned that sometimes when you approach you carry treats and therefore it is worth running to you every time "just in case".  A rooster who spurs you doesn't do it because he "hates" you - again, he isn't even capable of hate.  He spurs you because he sees you as a threat to his hens, and his instinct is to protect his hens from threats.  Interpreting the behavior of a dog or cat as if it is a human is usually not dangerous, but doing the same with a sheep, goat, pig, cow or horse can result in injury.

But there is nothing wrong with getting sheep or goats because you like seeing them out grazing and you want to give them names and be able to handle them.   You don't have to breed them or use them for meat, milk or fiber in order to enjoy them.  It is good for pasture to be grazed and have the by-products of the grazing animals added as fertilizer, so I say "go for it"


----------



## Womwotai (Feb 5, 2014)

hikerfrog99 said:


> He wanted a cow but I didn't feel my land was large enough. It is about 2.25 acres where about 1.5 will be used for the livestock.


Cattle are social animals and one kept alone won't be very happy so the real question is "is the pasture big enough for two cows?"  1.5 acres would be pushing it and would require a LOT of supplemental hay. So I think you are making the smart choice thinking about sheep and goats instead.  Besides, cow hooves are much harder on the land, and cow pies are visible from far away.  Sheep and goat poops keep the pasture looking nice unless you're right on top of them


----------



## Mike CHS (Feb 5, 2014)

This link has a members page with information for quite a few farms in SC with several upstate. When we first started looking we used a similar page in Tennessee to locate farms with live stock we were interested in. We have already made a couple of close friends after visiting their places.

http://www.scsheep.com/index.htm


----------



## hikerfrog99 (Feb 5, 2014)

Southern by choice said:


> I know you probably are asking Bossroo the question in your last post... but I'd like to add something.
> 
> Often people like some small goats or sheep to keep down brush or help mow the grass so to speak. There is NOTHING wrong with that and these animals are such great company! I have a doe that is a Nigerian Dwarf... she is sweet not all in your business all the time and we LOVE her... she is a low producing (milk) goat that generally has singles. I go back and forth about selling her... honestly I need higher production... she would make a great pet and would be good if someone wanted too have a little milk but doesn't necessarily care one way or another. So why is she still here??? Because we really love her and are very attached we would want her to go to a "more pet-like" home, but also a forever home.  We also have a goat that is completely infertile, made it through listeria, is a bit wobbly from it ... where is she? In our field.  Yep... the forever "pet".   Each person makes their own personal decisions reguarding these issues. I hatched 100's of chicks every year... only people want pullets not cockerels... so we raise them up with great care, free ranged, quality feed, always respected but at 16 weeks we slaughter and fill our freezer. Some ask how we can do it. I guess because we know what our animals eat, know they have had a good life, ans we know we slaughter humanely.
> 
> I am excited that you will be venturing in to another area of farming. Hopefully you will keep us posted on your journey!


 I sure will!!


----------



## woodsie (Feb 5, 2014)

I you want pleasure / pets and perhaps some milk I would strongly suggest a few mini-milker does. Especially ones that were bottle raised and disbudded. I think this would be a great start for what you are looking for. Mine are easy on the fences, comical and very sweet. They come up to you looking for attention and treats and are not too big to be a danger or even intimating. 

I do have hair sheep, and have a couple that are very friendly and enjoy a scratch, a bottle baby and one that was raised in small pen with lots of kids…the majority will tolerate being touched, maybe, but not exactly affectionate and some are downright flighty or mean. I wouldn't keep them however if we weren't eating them. The goats, I couldn't have a farm without them and would keep them around even if they are econonmic "losers", which they are not right now, I have a good market for babies and love the milk.

I think the warning was not that you shouldn't get them as pets, but that sometimes with livestock you have tough calls to make…they haven't been bred for pets and you do get the occassional "mean one" that needs to be dealt with (as in put into the freezer). I had a sweet ewe lamb that was the most friendly to me but when my kids turned around she would hurl them 5 feet in the air…we ate her even though we liked her. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## hikerfrog99 (Feb 5, 2014)

Womwotai said:


> HikerFrog, please don't be offended.  I think everyone here is doing it because they get pleasure in some way from their animals and/or farm in addition to any other purpose the livestock may have.  I think BossRoo only wanted to be sure you are aware that barnyard animals CAN harm you in ways that domestic pets usually can not.
> 
> I personally do pretty much think of my livestock as just that.  They don't get named and each species was selected specifically for what they can provide for me - food.  That is not to say I don't get enormous pleasure from them.  Just yesterday I went to stand in the sheep/goat shelter for an hour in a blowing snow-storm that piled up drifts several feet high in places, watching the sheep and goats contentedly munching on their hay.  Because watching them gives me pleasure.
> 
> ...


 That is exactly what I meant. I get pleasure out of watching my chickens. I sit there for a long time just to hear them chatter. That is the same effect I see when I think of the sheep. Saying hello and just giving a pat. That's all. I don't expect them to play with me or anything


----------



## hikerfrog99 (Feb 5, 2014)

Mike CHS said:


> This link has a members page with information for quite a few farms in SC with several upstate. When we first started looking we used a similar page in Tennessee to locate farms with live stock we were interested in. We have already made a couple of close friends after visiting their places.
> 
> http://www.scsheep.com/index.htm


 Thank you so much! I finally found 1 not so far away


----------



## hikerfrog99 (Feb 5, 2014)

woodsie said:


> I you want pleasure / pets and perhaps some milk I would strongly suggest a few mini-milker does. Especially ones that were bottle raised and disbudded. I think this would be a great start for what you are looking for. Mine are easy on the fences, comical and very sweet. They come up to you looking for attention and treats and are not too big to be a danger or even intimating.
> 
> I do have hair sheep, and have a couple that are very friendly and enjoy a scratch, a bottle baby and one that was raised in small pen with lots of kids…the majority will tolerate being touched, maybe, but not exactly affectionate and some are downright flighty or mean. I wouldn't keep them however if we weren't eating them. The goats, I couldn't have a farm without them and would keep them around even if they are econonmic "losers", which they are not right now, I have a good market for babies and love the milk.
> 
> ...


 Yes this helps alot thank you!


----------



## purplequeenvt (Feb 5, 2014)

The majority of our sheep would be considered pets by their behavior. They like to get attention and will come asking for it. I was just in the barn a little bit ago and as I sat there, a group of sheep gathered around me. Some were happy to just be near, but others wanted more. They sniffed at my hands, tried to unzip my coat, and leaned on me. 

We have 40 something sheep at the moment. EACH and every one has a name, but at the same time, they are still livestock. There are only a few sheep that will stay here past their productive years. You have to be prepared to do what it takes for your livestock, including making the decision to cull or put down an animal. 


Picking a sheep breed is a personal thing. I can tell you all about this wonderful breed or that terrible one, but ultimately it is your decision. Everyone has different goals for their flock. Our flock is made up of wool breed sheep (Border Leicester and Shetland) because we like to use the wool. If you don't have a use for the wool/don't want to deal with shearing, then a hair breed such as a Katahdin or Dorper might be more appropriate. If you want meat sheep then something like a Shetland or Finn wouldn't be a good choice. Some breeds are dual or even triple purpose. Our Border Leicesters are dual purpose. They have nice wool, but they also grow well and produce a nice market lamb. Icelandics are a primitive breed that is considered triple purpose - wool, meat, and milk.

We personally love the Border Leicesters. They are a beautiful breed, with useful wool (handspinners and needle felters love it), and the rams are famously gentlemanly (we have a 9 year old ram that is just like a dog). Our BLs are extremely personable.

Our other breed - Shetland - is a small primitive sheep that comes in a wide range of colors. My adult sheep are only 80 lbs. I have seen absolutely insane Shetlands, but most of mine are very tame. The ones that aren't are not crazy, they just don't want the same attention. Shetlands are nice for small hobby farms due to their size and hardiness. They aren't very practical though unless you are just looking for something cute to eat down your pasture. The wool is nice and although you _can _eat them, there isn't a lot there.


----------



## hikerfrog99 (Feb 5, 2014)

purplequeenvt said:


> The majority of our sheep would be considered pets by their behavior. They like to get attention and will come asking for it. I was just in the barn a little bit ago and as I sat there, a group of sheep gathered around me. Some were happy to just be near, but others wanted more. They sniffed at my hands, tried to unzip my coat, and leaned on me.
> 
> We have 40 something sheep at the moment. EACH and every one has a name, but at the same time, they are still livestock. There are only a few sheep that will stay here past their productive years. You have to be prepared to do what it takes for your livestock, including making the decision to cull or put down an animal.
> 
> ...


 Great advice. Thank you and yes I understand I will have to put them down at some point. It will upset me yes but I understand


----------



## Bossroo (Feb 5, 2014)

hikerfrog99 said:


> Ok well I have chickens to provide my family eggs. A dog and a bird. I love them all. So if I use it as true livestock only we want milk. So are you suggesting we get nothing then?


NO,  I am not suggesting any such thing... I was born and raised  on a farm and had my own farm that provided me and my family a nice income for over half a century, so I just may have learned a thing or two about animal husbandry and animal behavior. Also,  just see what OSHA, Workman's Comp., and the Insurance Industry has to say about where farming stands in the rankings of dangerous professions.  The cause of most of the injuries is  when people see all of their animals as pets and forget that they can injure or kill their owners, their children or visitors at any time. One type of an example: what a person sees as a loving pat on the head of a billy, ram or bull, the animal  can interpret it as a threat and will initiate an attack.  Treat them humanely and affectionately in an animal husbandry fashion as they were originally domesticated for to fulfill their role. However keep a sharp and wary  eye out at all times and even then accidents do happen. Enjoy the farm life !


----------



## hikerfrog99 (Feb 5, 2014)

I see what you are saying. I just really enjoy looking and feeding my animals. I only want to add 2 of something else with my chickens. It has been a dream of mine since I have been little. I will have more hens but feel the need to just have a little more. That is why I asked what everyone would recommend. Not to be used in anyway as a true "pet" that was just a figure of speech meaning this is not to make money. Provide for my family? Maybe. So if you grew up on a farm what would you suggest with your experience? If I was just to go out and buy an animal I wouldn't be here so any and all advice is dearly appreciated.


----------



## Bossroo (Feb 5, 2014)

hikerfrog99 said:


> I see what you are saying. I just really enjoy looking and feeding my animals. I only want to add 2 of something else with my chickens. It has been a dream of mine since I have been little. I will have more hens but feel the need to just have a little more. That is why I asked what everyone would recommend. Not to be used in anyway as a true "pet" that was just a figure of speech meaning this is not to make money. Provide for my family? Maybe. So if you grew up on a farm what would you suggest with your experience? If I was just to go out and buy an animal I wouldn't be here so any and all advice is dearly appreciated.


OK ...  I have raised chickens, ducks, turkeys, pigs, goats, rabbits, 5 breeds of  sheep ( hundreds), beef and Arabian horses ( I stood 3 stallions at stud, shipped semen all over the country, sold horses to many States and Canada).  For your needs to be a docile animal with minimal upkeep costs and minimum space and provide a return at some point. First build the BEST FENCE ( at least 5' tall, heavy wire with small spacing ) around your property, garden and house. Then  I would consider 2 or more Dorper ( developed in S Africa by crossing a Dorset ram onto a Persian fat rumped desert ewe , so they can browse on much poorer feed and still gain weight to produce a top grade  meat carcass ) wether ( castrated male) hair sheep to start . They are  medium sized so easier to handle if the need arises, docile,  shed their wool ( price of shearing far outweighs the price of wool if you could even find someone to come to shear just a couple sheep), they eat weeds and brush as well as all manner of grasses very efficiently with little if any grain needed and act more like a goat than a sheep. Since they can't reproduce as they would be fixed, no ram is needed ( a male animal is at least 1/2 of your herd in cost and production). In the end they will provide you with quite a few chops for your family.  This way it will provide you with enough experience at the least cost to see if this is a venture you will want to continue.   Have fun !


----------



## hikerfrog99 (Feb 5, 2014)

Bossroo said:


> OK ...  I have raised chickens, ducks, turkeys, pigs, goats, rabbits, 5 breeds of  sheep ( hundreds), beef and Arabian horses ( I stood 3 stallions at stud, shipped semen all over the country, sold horses to many States and Canada).  For your needs to be a docile animal with minimal upkeep costs and minimum space and provide a return at some point. First build the BEST FENCE ( at least 5' tall, heavy wire with small spacing ) around your property, garden and house. Then  I would consider 2 or more Dorper ( developed in S Africa by crossing a Dorset ram onto a Persian fat rumped desert ewe , so they can browse on much poorer feed and still gain weight to produce a top grade  meat carcass ) wether ( castrated male) hair sheep to start . They are  medium sized so easier to handle if the need arises, docile,  shed their wool ( price of shearing far outweighs the price of wool if you could even find someone to come to shear just a couple sheep), they eat weeds and brush as well as all manner of grasses very efficiently with little if any grain needed and act more like a goat than a sheep. Since they can't reproduce as they would be fixed, no ram is needed ( a male animal is at least 1/2 of your herd in cost and production). In the end they will provide you with quite a few chops for your family.  This way it will provide you with enough experience at the least cost to see if this is a venture you will want to continue.   Have fun !


 Excellent!! All I wanted was 2 and will definitely take the advice of the dorper wether and the ewe. THANK YOU


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 5, 2014)

We started out with two lambs...one ram and one ewe...both white dorpers.  We'd never had sheep before and not a lot of land, but enough for sheep.  That was seven years ago...turns out we really enjoy our sheep and right now there are 12 out there.  We did want lambs to grow out for meat...and yes, that was hard and still is when we take some in at 10 months old to the processor.  Our ewes are friendly and we are definitely hands on...not because they need that much attention and affection, but because we enjoy them.  This does NOT apply to the ram...he is a hands off and will slam us if we don't have a hot rod zapper in hand with him...but he does make beautiful babies.


----------



## hikerfrog99 (Feb 5, 2014)

How about 2 females. I am not looking to reproduce. I'm considering all options before my final decision. Thank you


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 5, 2014)

I've had the best luck with taming bottle baby ewe or wethers.....Wethers are especially curious and friendly


----------



## hikerfrog99 (Feb 5, 2014)

BrownSheep said:


> I've had the best luck with taming bottle baby ewe or wethers.....Wethers are especially curious and friendly


 Great! I am in search of some closeby


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 5, 2014)

This is the best time of year for bottle babies! Good Luck!


----------



## SheepGirl (Feb 5, 2014)

X2 wethers make the best pets, males are always the friendliest. Ewes will work too, and will probably be better, just in case you decide to breed (who can resist cute lil lambs? ).


----------



## hikerfrog99 (Feb 5, 2014)

SheepGirl said:


> X2 wethers make the best pets, males are always the friendliest. Ewes will work too, and will probably be better, just in case you decide to breed (who can resist cute lil lambs? ).





SheepGirl said:


> X2 wethers make the best pets, males are always the friendliest. Ewes will work too, and will probably be better, just in case you decide to breed (who can resist cute lil lambs? ).


 It just is funny that you say 2 wethersMy family has all female livestock and all my animals are male with the exception of my hens.


----------



## Petty (Mar 16, 2014)

It depends on your passion. But if you ask me, I'll say goats and rabbits. Both don't consume much feed.


----------

